

W3C: Proposed Recommendations for JSON-LD - mindcrime
http://www.w3.org/blog/SW/2013/11/07/proposed-recommendations-for-json-ld/

======
idupree
Thankfully, "A JSON-LD document is always a valid JSON document.". Section 2,
[http://www.w3.org/TR/2013/PR-json-ld-20131105/](http://www.w3.org/TR/2013/PR-
json-ld-20131105/)

------
zoowar
Part of the slow evolution of JSON to XML.

